# Here we go!



## Stitch147 (Jan 29, 2022)

It's the day of the Winter Walk Half Marathon.
Just at the Oval cricket ground start area.
Will update later.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 29, 2022)

Good luck Stitch and hope you enjoy it. 
Hope it isn't blowing a total hooley like it is here. I'm reluctant to set foot out of the door, it's so wild!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 29, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Good luck Stitch and hope you enjoy it.
> Hope it isn't blowing a total hooley like it is here. I'm reluctant to set foot out of the door, it's so wild!


The weather is lovely in London and perfect for a little walk.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 29, 2022)

That's good to hear. It is ripping branches off trees here! I'm dubious about going out in the car let alone on foot!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 29, 2022)

Half way. BG at start 10, half way BG 7.9.
Quick banana and off I go.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 29, 2022)

And I got to the end. Just under 3 hours 45 minutes.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 29, 2022)

That's a great pace! Well done! Do you have a page for donations?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 29, 2022)

Donna's page
					

Help Donna Sarjant raise money to support Havens Hospices



					www.justgiving.com
				




I done it for Havens Hospices.


----------



## Flower (Jan 29, 2022)

Well done Stitch! Hope you enjoyed the walk & your feet did too


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 29, 2022)

Achy feet and not a blister in sight.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 30, 2022)

Had a look at the official finishers board for yesterday's winter walk. 744 people took on the East loop half marathon that I done and I finished in 131st place. Happy with that. The fastest person was 3 hours 2 minutes.


----------

